# Ride A-Longs



## WLSC2008 (Sep 18, 2007)

Everyone,
    I have seen a few posts on ride a longs.  Is this something that is required in your state or nationally for an EMT-B class or is it more of an EMT-I or EMT-P idea?
	I would want to do one with the agency I am currently with but he mentioned a while ago not really being able to go out on the scene with out my first responder cert. and my vehicle operations card.  This is WV so every state may be different.



Thanks!


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 18, 2007)

Around here (IN), EMT students have to spend a small amount of time on an ambulance.  It is something like 1-2 shifts.  All I know is that it is not nearly enough time.  In theory, you could get your cert and never have had any patient care contacts prior to your first day as a newly certified EMT-B.  Just another way the system is broken and desperately needs fixed.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 18, 2007)

As far as I know all classes require some form of a ride-along program to make sure you know what you're getting into, plus to see how you handle situations.

If you don't have your MFR cert there's not much you're going to be able to do except hand them stuff, and being a little slow on scene may actually slow things down.  But you should still try to get out there and get your hands dirty... I mean your gloves dirty.

Chimp


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 18, 2007)

We're a very rural agency with a low call volume.  We're looking at implementing a ride-along requirement for any EMT who's response and actual hands on pt. treatment is getting rusty.  Having them go do some ride time with a busier agency just to get their skills back up to par.


----------



## SC Bird (Sep 18, 2007)

I know in our EMT curriculum we have 2-12 hour ride-a-longs that we have to complete before application to the program.

Then we have two internships that we must complete in Basic, three in intermediate, then we start the more intense internship and clinical rotations which are both 12-12 hour shifts.

-Matt


----------



## SC Bird (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, forgot to add....we have our first internship in October....God I can't wait.....

-Matt


----------



## GeezerEMT (Oct 1, 2007)

My local Volunteer Rescue Squad recommends volunteers to ride along , as already stated, to know what you are getting into when becoming an EMT-B.  All we require is a CPR certification. (Virginia)


----------



## MRE (Oct 1, 2007)

I finished my Basic class at the end of August and just took my practical exam this past Saturday.  I have never been on a ride-along but wish it had been part of my class.  After I do my written exam and get my card I think I will contact a few agencies about doing some ride time just to see what its really like, and if I want to get a job on a rig part time while I am at school.


----------



## reaper (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the problem with our EMS education! And we wonder why EMT's are always ragged on.

Anyone thinking of going to EMT school. please research your options and pick one that actually gives you an education.

When I went to EMT school(long time ago) we were required to do 10- 12 hour shifts, spread out among four counties. If your school does not require ride time, then they are a hack school. They only care about $$ and pumping as many students out as they can. 

All the schools around here require at least 5-6 12 hour ride alongs.

Also, if you are in school at go om a clinical, you can use any bls skill, that you have learned to that point.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm currently in an EMT-B course that has us doing two 12-hour shifts with a local fire department and two twelve-hour shifts with a local hospital. My school requires an American Heart Association BLS healthcare provider card before we start our clinical rotations. It actually works out kind of nicely since we are able to see a couple different aspects of health care during it.


----------



## MRE (Oct 2, 2007)

Aren't the requirements set by the state?  As far as I know, different EMT schools cannot change the state requirements either making them harder or easier.  Massachusetts does not require ride time so the school cannot require it.

For the record, I feel that my course was of excellent quality.  I have taken many Red Cross and AHA courses, and have been an instructor for the Red Cross for several years, so I have seen the difference between good and bad instructors.  

I did discuss doing some ride time with my instructor and he encouraged me to do so.  

I have also seen some very good students and some very bad students in my class, and based on the practical exam I just took, I feel confident that those who should not be EMT's will not pass, and those who know what they are doing and will be good EMT's will.



reaper said:


> This is the problem with our EMS education! And we wonder why EMT's are always ragged on.
> 
> Anyone thinking of going to EMT school. please research your options and pick one that actually gives you an education.
> 
> ...


----------



## reaper (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots of morons do get lucky and pass the NREMT test. This does not make them Good EMTs.
Maybe it's time someone went to your state ems office and demanded better training, to stay on par with the rest of the country.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 2, 2007)

I do not see how states avoid the required ER and EMS clinical requirements as set forth from the NHTSA curriculum. Even though, it is a limited 8 hr ER and 8 EMS, that is better than nothing. Mass is one of the few states that does not require such. 

I would never endorse any school that did not have clinical time. My state requires 24 ER and 36 EMS field time for Basics, in which many feel is way too low. Unfortunately, most basic clinicals are just "observation" since they are there too short of a time, and unable to perform many interventions.

Personally, I have seen clinicals make or break people. Many assume it will be like TV or in class only to find out; it is nothing similar. As well, many have actually learned that they were initially going to be a "firefighter" only to get bit by the EMS bug. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## Derf (Oct 2, 2007)

The training I was required to do was 5 ride alongs for the completion of the course, however the service that I work with has its own requirments. After recieving my cards I was to do 17 more ridealongs with the service. I ended up doing 25+ getting into a comfort level(are we really ever?) where I worked with another person in the back.


----------



## MRE (Oct 2, 2007)

I was pretty tired when I posted last, and didn't really say what I meant.

What I should have said was that from what I saw at the practical exam, unless the students really knew what they were doing, they would not pass.  This is not to say that they won't pass somewhere else and get their card.  I realize that this does not necessarily make a good EMT, but at least those who passed know the practical skills and can perform them under a bit of pressure.

I don't know anything about the NREMT test(s)

It would be nice to do some ride time or time in an ER before passing, but thats not how MA does it right now.  I wonder of the local agencies would require something like that before hiring a person.  Anyone know?





reaper said:


> Lots of morons do get lucky and pass the NREMT test. This does not make them Good EMTs.
> Maybe it's time someone went to your state ems office and demanded better training, to stay on par with the rest of the country.


----------



## crash_cart (Oct 2, 2007)

In the program I'm in, there isn't a ride-along program.  We do have a 50 hour clinical in an emergency room that agrees to have us on.  I'll be starting that in January.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 2, 2007)

Personally, I would discourage any school that did not have agreed clinical sites for ER and field at the basic level. It would be like sending a respiratory therapist student to a tire store. Your job as an EMT is on a EMS Unit. 

The first time an EMT is on a EMS unit *should NOT* be after they are employed or volunteers! 

This is why it is so essential to screen your place of education. Just like medical schools, nursing schools, and yes even EMS/Paramedic schools, there are bad ones and good ones. 

Sorry but truthfully, from what I have read and seen in almost any state, it is not hard to present an EMT class. There are very few requirements and demands other than have an approved instructor and equipment. It is quite obvious by previous and continuous posters here some of the bad effects that occurs. 

I chuckle, when I hear how "_ GREAT!_ one's EMT class was. The reason, to what do you have to compare with? I am sure 90% of EMT's surveyed would state theirs was. We know in reality, very few are successful and most are half arse, at the best. 

As an instructor, I know I have heard former students tell me .."_ you were a great instructor!_ ; knowingly that particular class was one of my worst classes to teach.  Hoping I really did prepare them for the future. Yes, I can teach almost anyone on how to pass their state board and NREMT, but to be prepared for patient care is another thing. 

Again, review before entering any program. 
I would definitely be scared, if they allowed just anyone. Also they should perform reading or HOBET type exams before entrance to any EMT program. 
As well, review clinical sites, types, length and yes pass rate on the license or certification level. 
Most of all... see how many is employed within one year after finishing the program. 

If you see poor results, take these as red flags.. there are too many EMT classes that will meet and exceed those requirements, it is your money, time and profession. Don't you want and deserve the very best ? 

R/r 911


----------



## 1799687 (Oct 17, 2007)

California  - 
1 12 hour ride along or 12 hour ER shift required before passing EMT-B class.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 18, 2007)

KB1OEV said:


> Aren't the requirements set by the state?  As far as I know, different EMT schools cannot change the state requirements either making them harder or easier.  Massachusetts does not require ride time so the school cannot require it.




As I understand it, the state sets a minimum standard.  A school can be more stringent but cannot be less than the state mandated requirement.


----------



## bstone (Oct 19, 2007)

Odd how MA gets away with 0 ride time hours. As a MA resident I will never pay the $300 to get licensed there. 2 state licenses and NREMT is enough for me.


----------



## indygirl14 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm starting EMT-B school in January...

So far, the program that I am enrolling in carries the highest requirement for ride-alongs and clinicals in my city (that I've found): 24 hours of ambulance time and 24 hours of ER time.

I'm also spending this entire weekend riding along with my cousin's crew (Friday at 7 am through Monday at 7 am, 12 hours on primary and 12 hours on secondary), which I pretty much have the option to do whenever she's working, and plan to take advantage of.  BTW, she is the Lead Paramedic.


----------



## NJN (Oct 19, 2007)

My squad has any prospective member Cadet or EMT, do at least a 4 hr. ride along to see if they're crazy enough to ride in my town and then if your not an EMT yet we get you CPR/AED and FA certs. I don't know about NJ's requirement for ride-alongs during Basic school or how much time is spent in an ER. I will prolly go out for Basic school next summer, when i have more time. I've been riding for 5 months and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 19, 2007)

reaper said:


> When I went to EMT school(long time ago) we were required to do 10- 12 hour shifts, spread out among four counties.


 
Those were truly the good old days of instruction! When I took my first EMT-B class back in Michigan in the late 70's at the local community college, we did something like 8x12 hr shifts on the BLS side, 4x12 on the ALS side, 8x12 in the ER (Where we were used and thoroughly abused by the nursing staff...lol), 4 hrs in recovery, a morning in surgery, and an 8 hr day in SICU, MICU, PICU, and 8 hrs with an RT on the floors. We had to do write ups on at least 50% of our patient contacts and write a paper on the differences between patient care in the field and in the hospital setting. This was for a BASIC class; I have no idea what the medics had to do but I know it was a cubic butt load more than we did. This is in addition to something like 120 hours in the classroom (may be more, but it was a long time ago). When we hit the street, we were pretty well prepared and everyone benefited. I really am dismayed at how things have degenerated over the years...


----------



## ErinCooley (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm in EMT-I school in Atlanta... I have to complete 96 ambulance hours AND X number of patient contacts, IVs, traumas, assessments, etc.  It is very unlikely that I will get everything covered in 96 hours.

I also have to complete 24 hours of ER, 8 hours of L&D and 8 hours of respiratory.  I'm not sure what is school requirements and what is certification requirements.  I am NOT complaining however, I just did my first 12 hours on the ambulance and need 100's more!!!!!  

PS, I am almost 1/2 way thru the 3-quarter program.


----------

